# Safe nitrate levels?



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, last week I did what has become my weekly 20% water change. The next day I tested the water: 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, ~ 20 ppm nitrates. So, what level is considered safe for nitrates? I could just do a big water change since I imagine the nitrate level has risen somewhat since Saturday (also I never did a really big water change after the cycle finished), but I'm trying to figure out what range is safe vs. what levels do I need to really start worrying?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Up to 40 ppm, ideal conditions under 20.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok cool, I think I might do a 25% change today, and then maybe again on Saturday (I want to get the nitrates down to a really low level, so maintaining a low level is easier). This I think is preferrable to just doing a 50% on Saturday as far as stressing out my fish is concerned....


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

i would just do a 20% daily until its loweredn


----------

